
Firefox is getting a new logo, and Mozilla wants to hear what users think - aaronbrethorst
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/30/17631766/firefox-logo-redesign-mozilla-user-feedback
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion of original source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17647970](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17647970)

------
anfilt
No thanks on both of those...

